# Todays score!



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

I took this motor driven siren off a building today to make room for a spot light on their flagpole. I pulled out the bees nests, put a few drops of oil in the oil cups, powered her up and with a poof of dust she wailed away. Amazing how with such little effort it ran very nicely after sitting up there for 40 years not being used. I'm thinking its 30's-40's vintage


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm gonna disassemble it, sand blast it and give it a nice coat of red paint. Not sure what I'm going to with it but it's a nice addition to the collection.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Those things are SO cool!

I have an old whistle. You know, the kind with the chain you pull to end the work day, etc. Same kind of thing. Old and caked with paint, but cleaned up it works perfectly even at nearly 100 years old.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks to be a Sterling Type F
http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/sterling-type-siren-136287025


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

That is very cool. If you like old engines bring it to Rough and Tumble in two weeks and you can plug it into my antique generator every noon and let it rip.

http://www.roughandtumble.org/


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

fdew said:


> That is very cool. If you like old engines bring it to Rough and Tumble in two weeks and you can plug it into my antique generator every noon and let it rip. http://www.roughandtumble.org/


Too bad I'm a good 5 hours from there. Otherwise I'd hop in the Model A, horn in hand and make a racket all day.


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

Speedy Petey said:


> Looks to be a Sterling Type F http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/sterling-type-siren-136287025


Yup that's it! I wonder what it ended up going for? I know fire collectors eat this sort of stuff up


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice score....:thumbup:


----------

